# Element (spirit is evil or?)



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My worker was hurt by an "Element" while trying to cut down the large tree today next to the house. Wondered if anyone else had experience similar type issues? His arm or muscle spasm or ? Looked like his arm got a large knot in it... anyway I wanted this tree down and picked up the bolo knife to finish it off and my wife got angry and told me to leave it alone, my worker "Otek" mentioned that the element didn't mind a heavy trimming but when it came to cutting the tree down the Element wasn't up for it. 

We sent our worker to the local witch doctor or elder in our area, hes back in the yard throwing away the large trimmings, his arm looks back to normal 30 minutes later, he doesn't speak english and my wife's not around, so couldn't find out what was done to him.

Otek was hurt one other time trying to section off a lower room, apparently an element didn't want the house closed off, he was hammering a concrete nail into a mounting board and he slipped and it punctured the side of his wrist he had some bleeding.

Otek is not the only person that has been hurt or blame was set on an Element, here are some quick short examples blamed on the element:

1. Grandson got a fever, hurt and ill but minutes before he was well, he was jumping around a large tree in the back yard, element was disturbed and angry. Actually this same thing has happened 3 times. The Elder/Witch Doctor has my grandson wear a small red cloth patch pinned to his back right shoulder cost is 200 peso's, also grandson had large fresh leaves set with oil on his back.

2. Wife had a knee pains for 3 days and she had trouble getting out of bed, she went to the Witch doctor/elder and the reply was she had upset an element living near the manual water pump outside. Elder/Witch Doctor had my wife apply some sort of large leaves to her back.

3. Neighbor with the cows (my friend) had a hernia and it was recommended that he take some sort of leave (it's been a while, forgot exactly) goats milk and something else and eat these items, he finally healed.


Well my grandson recovered quickly after seeing the Elder/Witch Doctor and so did my wife. I'm thinking that I'm not the only one that has witnessed this or gone through this experience, keep in mind everyone is a believer in Christ and Catholic.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

These things are wide spread and varied. Some people make a very good living from it. We had an aunt who ran I guess you could call it a spiritial hospital for most of her life and supported a family of 19 children with it. Didn't stop her from dying from diabetes complecations though.


----------



## jcbf (Jan 15, 2015)

@mcalleyboy

I grew up in Laguna and since it's a province, I've heard many stories of these "elements" and the "witch doctor's" that provide healing. Heck, even my own relatives (doctor's, physical therapists, nurses) tell me stories about them I'm almost ready to believe in them.

I still believe they are coincidences.

Hmm, tell "Otek" you saw a "Kapre" smoking near the tree, then check his reaction hahhaha.

Kapre - a huge ape-like creature in Filipino folk-lore that dwells in Balete Trees. He is said to like smoking cigars and harming people who want to chop down his tree. Pronounced "kuh-pr-eh".


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A few years ago there was a mini bus crash on Cebu, a dozen or so people killed. It was assumed that the driver fell asleep. Afterwards the driver stated that he saw a white lady (ghost/witch) which made him crash. It seemed that it was accepted as a valid excuse.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

My wife has claimed to see her too, fortunately not in our house lol


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

I live in Calif USA and my GF is from Davao. She has lived in the USA for abt 10 years and is a REgistered Nurse, I am slowly finding out how much of this kind of belief system is part of her life -- from witch doctors to healing arts to superstitions. THis is a woman with two degrees and two careers. She panic when I gave her a necklace because somehow it is bad luck for a relationship of the GF receives a necklace. She isnt vocal about this nor do I make a big deal out of it. But when we visit this August she wants to take me to a village practitioner (witch Dr) ?) for a neuro problem I have. I havent heard about Element however, I will have to ask.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

After 30 years my wife still tells me to make sure I don't accidentally have two plates together when I eat or it means I want two wives. Funny how all women think men desire that, if they only knew LOL

And she gladly accepted a baht chain I gave her so not all have that superstition LOL


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a post I made some time back on this forum. I think it is appropriate for this thread:

I try not to say “that is impossible” in preference to “it is VERY improbable”. There are too many things in the world that cannot be explained! My wife has a fear of white ladies (Philippine witches) and ghosts! So I made up an imaginary friend named Harry to lighten the situation and cause her to smile. For example: if she asks me who made that mess I put the blame on Harry and not admit it was me! Now poor Harry is getting the blame for everything since now she is starting blaming my friendly ghost too! POOR HARRY!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Element*



fuji0001 said:


> I live in Calif USA and my GF is from Davao. She has lived in the USA for abt 10 years and is a REgistered Nurse, I am slowly finding out how much of this kind of belief system is part of her life -- from witch doctors to healing arts to superstitions. THis is a woman with two degrees and two careers. She panic when I gave her a necklace because somehow it is bad luck for a relationship of the GF receives a necklace. She isnt vocal about this nor do I make a big deal out of it. But when we visit this August she wants to take me to a village practitioner (witch Dr) ?) for a neuro problem I have. I havent heard about Element however, I will have to ask.


The Element is the thing causing you issues (something you disturbed) and it could be anything from an object, such as a tree, an area in the yard or ? The other issue is Voodo-voodo someone casting a bad spell on you, the witch doctor or I think they refer to them as "Elders" give advice on what's causing the issue, my wife is real superstitious and the bad days or Vodoo..LOL Vodoo days are on Tuesdays and Fridays, sometimes she'll throw salt around the house to keep out the bad spirit or negative thoughts. 

The brother in-law is a voodo-voodo caster he; well known for being evil and used to have a mini church in his home for praying evil on people he also casts bad spells.

I got a little angry once when she had the daughter throw out the through rock salt around the computer and electronic equipment it turns watery here (humidity) had to perform some quick hazmat functions in order to save my computer and flat screen tv.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> The Element is the thing causing you issues (something you disturbed) and it could be anything from an object, such as a tree, an area in the yard or ? The other issue is Voodo-voodo someone casting a bad spell on you, the witch doctor or I think they refer to them as "Elders" give advice on what's causing the issue, my wife is real superstitious and the bad days or Vodoo..LOL Vodoo days are on Tuesdays and Fridays, sometimes she'll throw salt around the house to keep out the bad spirit or negative thoughts.
> 
> The brother in-law is a voodo-voodo caster he; well known for being evil and used to have a mini church in his home for praying evil on people he also casts bad spells.
> 
> I got a little angry once when she had the daughter throw out the through rock salt around the computer and electronic equipment it turns watery here (humidity) had to perform some quick hazmat functions in order to save my computer and flat screen tv.


My god.....I have been all over r p and dealt with that very little. Hilot only. I guess it depends where u get your wives from. I wouldn't put up with that. Oi


----------

